# Targeting sharks.........



## billcollector80 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey all,
Anyone here in Jersey go out specifically for sharks (not dogfish, big sharks)from the beach? If so, how have you made out and what did you hook up with? Any times of year seem to be better or worse?

Have a good one
Billcollector80


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome. Back in the day, we used to target the Sand Tigers at the Concrete Ship in Cape May Point. Eels were the bait of choice. Toss it out and hold on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

